# Is reloading 30-06 worth it?



## StretchNM

I've tried to figure component prices to try to average out what a reloaded box of ammo might cost me, but the array of bullets and figuring how many rounds a pound of powder will reload, etc., are daunting.

The minuses:
- expensive initial outlay
- _another _hobby (added to woodworking, camping, knifemaking, knife collecting, shooting, electronics, and a couple I'm forgetting!)

The pluses:
- a fun pasttime and hobby
- taylor made loads for accuracy
- ability to make ammo IF ammo prices go through the roof or become relatively unavailable
- saving money?

The cost of reloading equipment aside (I mean, assume you already owned it), and the fact that you can custom tailor your rounds, is it really worth it, *price-wise*, to reload?

I can buy 20 round boxes of Remington or Winchester ammo, with between 110 and 165 grain bullets, for about $20 at Walmart. *Can I beat that by reloading? What would be my average cost per box if I reload?*

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Csquared

Your looking at this from the wrong angle. That's sort of like comparing a Geo to a corvette, and basing your decision on which one will get you from point "A" to point "B" the cheapest. :wink: :lol:

I've been shooting centerfire rifles for almost 30 years, and with the exception of some .223 ammo I've yet to finish my second 20-round box of factory ammo!

You *WILL *spend more money on ammo if you handload. Count on it. But you'll get more bang for your buck...in more ways than one!

:beer:


----------



## StretchNM

Yes, it will cost more. But, will it cost less? (((  )))

When I was a younger man, my new bride bought for me a Lee Loadall in 12 guage. At that time, I don;t even think they cost $15. I reloaded so many boxes of ammo I couldn;t count them. I shot so much - more than I EVER would have shot if I was buying ammo by-the-box. I had more wads and different powders than I ever used...in the end. I would spend alot of valuable "quail-time" stooping to pick up good hulls that hunters had left. And on and on.....

Yes Csquared, it will cost me more but, by the box, will it cost me less? This is the question....... !! (((  )))

"But look honey, the cheapest stuff I can buy is a buck a round! That's unacceptable! But now! Look here! See these? Not only are they more accurate, but each different set is for a different purpose. See - coyote rounds - 110 grain bullets. This one? Deer. These? That Oryx I want to kill...er...uhm....harvest. And these? For that little rifle match you keep saying I should shoot in. You know, just for fun"

This is the goal...the quest....the endeavor. Convince mama it's "cheaper", and it's as good as done. :beer:


----------



## Csquared

> Yes Csquared, it will cost me more but, by the box, will it cost me less? This is the question....... !! ((( )))


Absolutely! You should be able to load custom ammo with quality bullets for less than half the price of the factory stuff.



> But look honey, the cheapest stuff I can buy is a buck a round! That's unacceptable! But now! Look here! See these? Not only are they more accurate, but each different set is for a different purpose. See - coyote rounds - 110 grain bullets. This one? Deer. These? That Oryx I want to kill...er...uhm....harvest. And these? For that little rifle match you keep saying I should shoot in. You know, just for fun"


Do you _really_ talk to her that much? I'm starting to understand why I'm not married anymore.....I wasn't doing it right! 

Does she tell you how much her shoes cost? :wink:


----------



## StretchNM

Csquared said:


> Do you _really_ talk to her that much? I'm starting to understand why I'm not married anymore.....I wasn't doing it right!


No way! Talking that much is above and beyond the price of manly duty! BUT! She has to think about it in that many words! (((  )))



Csquared said:


> Does she tell you how much her shoes cost? :wink:


She better not or I'll get TWO reloading presses! (And a new rifle)


----------



## Csquared

> She better not or I'll get TWO reloading presses! (And a new rifle)


Everyone_ needs_ two presses, but take it from one who knows......put the new wife thing on the back burner :wink: I'm sure there are many eligible candidates out there for you to choose from who could help to make your life here on earth as close to Eutopia as one could imagine if you were to look for a new wife.

However, getting rid of the first one could prove to be so costly you might not be able to afford anything to put in either press!


----------



## StretchNM

No, Csquared, not a new "wife", a new RIFLE! (But, that's gonna happen anyway. Eventually.) (((  )))


----------



## ac700wildcat

Here is how much my 30-06 costs to load:
100 brass: $42
100 bullets: $25
100 primers: $3
1lb powder $21

Lets say that 1lb of powder will load 100 rounds of 30-06. The powder I use will actually do more rounds than that, but 100 works. I use Winchester brass, which is average brass. I use 150gr Hornady SST bullets, which are offered in Hornady's premium loads, so I'll consider them premium bullets. You can get cheaper primers, but I figure they are so cheap anyway, that I'll use the good ones.

What I have listed is enough to do 5 boxes of ammo. It works out to be $18.20 per box when loading them for the first time around and $9.80 per box after that when I am re-using the brass. If you compare this to say the $20 Federal blue box ammo you are saving a little money. When you compare the custom tailored ammo that you just made to the Hornady custom ammo with the 150gr SST's, the savings is HUGE. Last time I checked the Hornady stuff was like $35+ per box of 20.

I will admit, I do spend more money shooting every year now, but then I shoot a whole lot more than I used to. I have became a way better shooter than I was before and I have a hobby to consume time that would otherwise be wasted.


----------



## People

Be sure to save all of your brass. I never divide the brass cost out over the life of its life because if you did not reload before you only got one shot from it anyway.

Reloading will enable you to shoot a much better bullet if you want or a cheaper on if you just want to put some rounds down range.

My only 30-06 is a M1. I found I can get pulled M2 bullets cheap. These shoot as good as the 150gr hunting bullets I use. At 600yds I do need one more click of elevation for the hunting bullets but otherwise they shoot the same. I have not been able to get M80 projectiles to shoot very well but one of the guys I shoot with uses them exclusively at 200 and 300yds in his M1.

There are so many ways you can go with reloading it is not funny. You can tailor the load to what you want to do.

Chuck Norris has the greatest Poker-Face of all time. He won the 1983 World Series of Poker, despite holding only a Joker, a Get out of Jail Free Monopoloy card, a 2 of clubs, 7 of spades and a green #4 card from the game UNO.


----------



## dakotashooter2

Check this out.

http://10xshooters.com/calculators/Hand ... ulator.htm

While a basic setup can save you money for even a single cartridge the real savings is gained in volume or less popular cartridges. For example I shoot a lot of 41 magnum. Factory ammo with lead bullets is around $25-$30/50 right now. By casting my own bullets and reloading I can load them for about $7/50 a considerable savings. Granted I have my time to consider but I need something to do during 4 months of north Dakota winter  . With experience you can also tailor ammo to your gun and often squeeze out a bit more accuracy. There are also specialty loads. I have shot and rubber bullet loads for my 41 mag that are not available as factory ammo. I have a gun with short chambers tha will not let me load a particular heavy lead bullet I like so I trim the cases down to make everything work (41 special). I have necked down surplus 308 cases for use in my 243. Some older/vintage guns were designed when only lead bullets were available. Now lead ammo can be imposible to find for those guns. Reloading brings those guns back to life often with accuracy that may not be achievable with jacketed bullets. Reloading opens up a ton of possibilities.

Bottom line is you won't spend less but will shoot more.


----------



## StretchNM

Thanks for all the replies. I can see now that there will be a substantial savings per box over what store bought ammo is.

I realize I'll be shooting more but, that's why aI posted this thread! I cannot afford to shoot very often at retail ammo prices.

So, in the end, even though the price-per-box will be cheaper, I'll be shooting much more and probably paying more than IF I bought ammo retail, that's ok. There are other things to consider here, like mental health! That's what hobbies and pasttimes do for us..... (((  )))


----------



## Savage260

I pondered this when I started reloading just over a year ago, and I managed to convince my lovely bride that I would be saving money in the long run. Well, after deciding to load for my 30-06, 25-06, and 22-250, I bought a press, dies, shell holders, all my components, and some extras. Then I decided I liked it so much I had to buy a 6mm, .204, 2 7MM rem mags, a DPMS .260, and a DPMS 5.56. I purchased all the dies for these, and more components, plus a $1500 safe. She doesn't believe me any more when I tell her I am saving money!!!!


----------



## StretchNM

Ahhhh Laite, great minds think alike! (Or maybe I just aspire to think like a great mind)

See, I learned this from a few eccentrics I've worked with through the years:
- First, I get the press and convince myself (and her) that I'm saving money....uh....by the box money, that is).

- Second, I get a die set or two in different calibers, say 25-06 and, maybe, 243....or something.

- Third? Why, what good are those dies honey, if I have nothing to shoot the ammo with?

This sounds silly, I know, but _it's a plan_, see. A plan. All things start with a plan.........

(((  )))


----------



## NDTerminator

Reloading any caliber is worth it. Not only can you do it cheaper than factory (how much so varies), but the true value is tailoring a load to your individual rifle.

I don't own a centerfire rifle in which I shoot a factory load...


----------

